

Find out where you rank on Github with GitHire - danecjensen
http://www.githire.com

======
s_m
A few bugs:

* The links for the very first project on the page are obscured by the ad

* Every single project's network and watchers page link to linux

* If somebody doesn't have a blog (eg torvalds) their "blog" link goes to "null"

* If you go to your own GitHire profile the "Add Info" link goes to <http://www.githire.com/user/edit>, which is an actual user

* <http://www.githire.com/user/torvalds/edit> <\-- probably shouldn't be publicly editable

~~~
gordonguthrie
Stuck in Edinburgh (Scotland) got a list of hireable: false people. Went onto
page 2 and there was Linus Torvald listed as hireable: false.

Hmmm...

~~~
gordonguthrie
Mebbies you don't mean hireable but available for hire. 'cos you have John
Resig down as hireable: false, but no, you have Tom Preston-Warner down as
hireable: true...

Hmm...

And I searched for myself (well I know if I'm hireable right?)
<http://www.githire.com/user/gordonguthrie>

That ain't me...

------
danecjensen
I'm pulling the Hireable field from github. I will probably figure out a
better way to determine if someone is hireable in future versions.

------
HnNoPassMailer
503

